# Any plec species suitable for a 19 gallon tank?



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking to get in to keeping and have always been fascinated by plecs as we had a giant buggar in one of our tanks when I was a little lad.

Preferably a species that are very suitable in a biotope setup


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

antpaz17 said:


> Looking to get in to keeping and have always been fascinated by plecs as we had a giant buggar in one of our tanks when I was a little lad.
> 
> Preferably a species that are very suitable in a biotope setup


any of the ones that reach 6'' or below would be fine.


----------



## JP turtle (May 1, 2013)

Clown Pleco or a bristle nose would do well supplying you have good filtration as they are dirty buggers. And as 19 gallons isn't that big,waste would build up fast! Both these plecs rarely exceed 4-5 inches 

Josh :no1:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I may be biased but I highly recommend a bristlenose :no1: I find mine more entertaining than any of my bettas. Plus, they look like aliens :lol2:


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bristlenoses do look like characters in fairness  good to start building my tank around now


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a couple bristlenoses. In different tanks. One is always out in the open while the other any sign of movement and it's off hiding. Rarely see that one other than the odd tail sticking out etc. I like bristlenoses though. Nice little fish.


----------



## gchannon (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah bristlenose would probably be the best option, rarely exceeding 5inches. They come in plenty of different varieties aswell.


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

antpaz17 said:


> Looking to get in to keeping and have always been fascinated by plecs as we had a giant buggar in one of our tanks when I was a little lad.
> 
> Preferably a species that are very suitable in a biotope setup


There are many "smaller" ones to consider but they tend to be rather expensive in my experience ... my fave is L200 ( linked below) but the last one I bought cost me £55 !

There are many others as I said and many have stunning colours but hard to find and costly . The obvious exception wouid be Bristlenoses and a lovely Albino will set you back about about £8 .

L200 pleco - Google Search


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> There are many "smaller" ones to consider but they tend to be rather expensive in my experience ... my fave is L200 ( linked below) but the last one I bought cost me £55 !
> 
> There are many others as I said and many have stunning colours but hard to find and costly . The obvious exception wouid be Bristlenoses and a lovely Albino will set you back about about £8 .
> 
> L200 pleco - Google Search


The L200's are absolutely stunning! Would be quite tempted to pay that much for one of those little stunners:gasp:
Green Phantom right?  
Have looked at a few different species and those definitely took my fancy the most although the care guides estimated 7-8 inches max length


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

My L200 never got more than 5" and that includes the tail ... 
I don't pay too much attention to the sizes they predict
.. I've seen them quote 3" for Zebra Danios and slightly less for Neons ..


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> My L200 never got more than 5" and that includes the tail ...
> I don't pay too much attention to the sizes they predict
> .. I've seen them quote 3" for Zebra Danios and slightly less for Neons ..


Ahh thanks for that


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

antpaz17 said:


> The L200's are absolutely stunning! Would be quite tempted to pay that much for one of those little stunners:gasp:
> Green Phantom right?
> Have looked at a few different species and those definitely took my fancy the most although the care guides estimated 7-8 inches max length


you could still have one in your tank. if there is a maidenhead aquatics near you, they do them for £40 at 4''.


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> you could still have one in your tank. if there is a maidenhead aquatics near you, they do them for £40 at 4''.


Unfortunately theres isn't one around where I live,the closest is about 1h 45 minutes away


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Check out our Fish Classifieds regularly and maybe even place a wanted add in there . My mate recently bought 4 AMAZING small , colourful Plecs for a local bloke ...all four for £40 !! I was so bladdy envious !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

any of the ancistrus (bristlenoses), peckoltia, hypancistrus, panaqolus (dwarf panaques) or hemiancistrus (which includes the green & blue phantoms) species would be suitable.


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> any of the ancistrus (bristlenoses), peckoltia, hypancistrus, panaqolus (dwarf panaques) or hemiancistrus (which includes the green & blue phantoms) species would be suitable.


Cheers  still making a stocking list as we speak of species that take my fancy


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Would anyone be able to recommend me some good filters for a 19 gallon tank?


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Would like to run this list by a few of you to see if it would be suitable.

Blue Guppy
Pictus Catfish
Neon Tetra
Electric blue ram


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

antpaz17 said:


> Would like to run this list by a few of you to see if it would be suitable.
> 
> Blue Guppy
> Pictus Catfish
> ...


Three spectacular choices bit the Pictus may be a problem when he grows ... I'm pretty sure they get around 5" to 6" maybe more so they cant be trusted with small fish IMHO


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> Three spectacular choices bit the Pictus may be a problem when he grows ... I'm pretty sure they get around 5" to 6" maybe more so they cant be trusted with small fish IMHO


they can get to 6'', & that's a big one of the colombian locale (gets bigger than the peruvian locale & has smaller spots as opposed to the peruvian's polka-dotted 'dalmatian dog' pattern). all the same, even an average sized pictus of 4-5'' is a danger to neon tetra/guppy sized fish, & will eat them. plus at least 2 of them need to be kept, as one alone will hide during the day. 2 or preferably more will become more diurnal, a bit like clown loach- the more you keep, the more active they are during the day.


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheers for the replies and the heads up.....Just thought the pictus was stunning after reading up on them last year sometime. May have to stick with a bristlenose for now to stay safe.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

I have 2 clown plecs in a community tank. They are small, Peaceful, and attractive. They happily share their Hollow logs with my kuhli loaches... they are not such good glass Cleaners as Other plecs mind, and quite shy.


----------

